# JBMs New Toy! - Pics of first Mod Pg2



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well some of you might remember me, im not a new user but im back as a full time user as i jsut bought myself a MK2 TT 3.2 v6 with DSG

Traded in the A5 for this wee beast and hope its going to bring me miles of fun 

Went to Aberdeen Audi and test drove the TTS which i wasnt to impresed with then i drove the 3.2 and wow well i was impressed... found one on the audi network and hopefully travel down on friday to collect it 

heres a couple of pics ill get more once i get my hands on it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk. The 3.2 so is so much nicer then the S :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks JammyD


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Thanks JammyD


Your welcome 

Looks like you have picked up a little stunner there,

How was the A5?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks  i was looking at the Silver TTS in aberdeen but saw the white one i had to have it!

The A5 was great never a problem but i got bored... so it was time for a change [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## anthonyyule (Apr 12, 2009)

Hiya [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, she's a beauty.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hehe cheers im not to bad eh  and the car isnt half bad either


----------



## Mac (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice and Hi


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

abz001 said:


> hehe cheers im not to bad eh  and the car isnt half bad either


Well, i was going to say..but i didn't want to be too forward. 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome ! look forward to more pics - - and progress report.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

TTitan said:


> welcome ! look forward to more pics - - and progress report.
> 
> TTitan (jim)


First step of the program shall be a milltek exhaust system from cat back  Was look at a AWE system but my mate had one on a S5 and the tips blistered in the snow so im staying away from them.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres some pics of my new car love it


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

So first mod done got ma windows tinted and car looks good hopefully hear from Milltek next week about the exhaust system... ill get pics up as soon as i work out how to transfer off iphone hehehe but managed to email a teaser pic


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

start middle and finished product


----------

